# New Here - Another FNA



## murphy749 (Aug 25, 2011)

This all started last Sept 2010 when I went in for a routine DR appt. The Dr noticed I had a lump in my neck. She did Tsh and T4 they were both normal. She sent me in for a Thyroid utrasound on Sept 13 here's the results of that one.

The right lobe 4.9 x 1.1x 1.8 cm left lobe 5.3 x2.3x2.2 cm.The isthmus measures 3mm.

A prominent 3x2 cystic nodule occuping the left lobe. 4 mm hypoechoic nodule in the isthmus and a 7mm hypoechoic nodule in the anterior lateral right lobe.

I was sent for and FNA on Sept 15,2010 the Dr aspirated all fluid out of it and scraped some calcifaction. All came back benign.

Just had another ultrasound done 8/17/2011 finding below.

Isthmus measures 3.1 mm in ap dimenson. Right lobe measures 3.9x 1.1 cm and the left lobe measures 3.2 x 1.2 cm. Within upper pole of right lobe there ia an 8 x3mm benign nodule. Normal vascularity. There is a 1.0 x 0.6 cm cystic nodule within the left lobe along with a 4x 3 mm solid appearing nodule.

This new endo only checked my TSH and it was 0.970 ranges 0.550 - 4.780
My question is should I be worried since the cyst in the left lobe is back?

Should I request all the nodules be checked she only wants to do the largest.

I noticed that the 7mm hypoechoic nodule isn't noted is it possible it just went away or has it changed to the 8x3 cystic one.

Also whats the chance of cancer in a cystic nodule? isn't is less of a chance of a nodule being cancer if it's just a cyst?

My dad had throat cancer so I'm kind of worried. Thanks for any help.


----------

